# NME - Nex Metals Exploration



## moneymajix (6 December 2007)

Lists today.

Float closed oversubscribed.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=NME

Float price 25c

www.nexmetals.com


----------



## dekla1 (28 April 2008)

*NME ON THE GO*

Hey guys take a look at this little golden gem, holder of some pretty spectacular gold ground in kalgoorlie. Have just completed entitlement offer and price sitting 33 cents again.
Not to worry though annoncement on results and a little surprise very very soon. Good profit in this


----------



## Stockbailx (8 July 2021)

I think these guys are ready to trade... After showing significant results in Gold up to 91.2g/t au. Price action shows the results and still counting. See Announcement for the price winnings....link https://cloud.weblink.com.au/smallcaps/announcement.aspx?articleID=57263

Up 113.79% and climbing from 0.029c to 0.062c I've never heared of so much gold...Dollars up...


----------

